# Perth Kayak Fishing



## MichaelCrowley (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Had an old Finn gizmo siting in my shed. Watched a few kayak fishing videos on youtube and became obsessed with the idea. So I rigged up my kayak for some ocean fishing but now have no idea where to go to catch some decent size fish.  
Can anyone help me out with ideas on:
- Where to fish
- What time to fish
- What bait or lures to use
- Is it a good idea to use burley or is it a real shark risk?

Thanks very much in advance
Mike


----------



## airbrushn (Dec 31, 2011)

Try down around Claremont yatch club have pulld some good fish out from around there but hat was about 15 years ago when i lived in W.A. We used to use prawns and of course heaps of halco lures scorpions and so on hope this helps.


----------

